# Pats Cup 2004 USSDA Friendlies



## Old Soccer Balls (Jul 24, 2016)

Watched many of the 2004 USSDA Academy teams over the past 2 days at UCI.  Some fantastic play and great teams.  Watching these boys it is clear the future is bright for U.S. Soccer.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Jul 27, 2016)

What teams did you see play?


----------



## Old Soccer Balls (Jul 27, 2016)

San Diego Surf, SD Soccer Club, Pats, Strikers, San Diego Galaxy.  Surf Cup will feature most of these teams.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Which teams did you feel were standouts?


----------

